# Big Catfish cought in the river



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Me and my friends ran down to the river for a bit on our boat, and we got some nice catfish.
View attachment 67007


The big guy is a blue cat, its about 35lbs and the other one is a flat head about 5lbs.

I cought the flat head, but im the only one with a camera so i got screwed out of a pic!

We cought them on creek chub









mauls


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Thats a nice cat


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

35 lbs! How big do those blue cats get?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> 35 lbs! How big do those blue cats get?
> [snapback]1085596[/snapback]​


they can get huge, its not odd to see them 80lbs or bigger

There have been reports of them being over 100lbs, but none around here in kansas city


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awwww look at the cute little flathead









that's a nice blue cat


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> awwww look at the cute little flathead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha thanks man, 1 DAY i'll be holding my red tail the same way


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Mmm looks tasty.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow thats a huge catefish. Their was one cought in the mississippi somewhere in Illinois that was 5 feet long 120 pounds and like 42 inches around or somthing. Biggest ever.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> Wow thats a huge catefish. Their was one cought in the mississippi somewhere in Illinois that was 5 feet long 120 pounds and like 42 inches around or somthing. Biggest ever.
> [snapback]1086187[/snapback]​


yea man they get huge, real huge


----------

